

AMD to begin distributing Radeon Catalyst drivers through Steam - primesuspect
http://tech.icrontic.com/news/amd-to-begin-distributing-radeon-catalyst-drivers-through-steam/

======
Bandrik
This will certainly help streamline keeping my rig up to date. I'm generally
poor at keeping all my drivers up to date since it's a bit of a hassle. I'm
loving this idea.

